

Ask HN: Implementing Catalog Search with Elastic Search or Apache Solr - HenryTheHorse

Can someone shed light on the complexities of implementing Elastic Search or Apache Solr&#x2F;Lucene for product catalog search (e-commerce scenario) as opposed to going with something out of the box (Amazon)? What are the different technical skills needed for such an implementation?
======
WaltPurvis
I think the gold standard these days is Algolia. I'd check into that.

~~~
HenryTheHorse
Thanks, but we were evaluating on-premise solutions (as opposed to cloud/SaaS-
based options).

